# pretend you are on a FIRST DATE..and your date orders............



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 26, 2022)

luckily my wife and i align fairly well food wise. she is more adventerous than i am.

but first date. your date ordrers a steak WELL-DONE and asks for ketchup. one of my coworkers just said, "Check please, i'm out". hahahhah..
Me? whatever. especially if she fits the first date criteria in all other departments. my coworkers said that food order would be too annoying for him to handle and keep silent about. 

i have not had second dates when the lady was rude to restaurant workers..but i think i dont mind what and how she eats things. okay..maybe not chew with her mouth open and talking. hahaha...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 26, 2022)

sorry, i have been married a long time..and i am simply enjoying the dating conversation with my single and younger coworkers.


----------



## sansho (Oct 26, 2022)

i'd probably make some joke like: "hey, nice trump steak"
i'd hope she'd laugh. if not, then idk lol. i value a sense of humor.


----------



## ch_br (Oct 26, 2022)

This was a consideration for me and I'm happy to report My wife and I are in sync.

It would be a major red flag for me.

There is no way I could enjoy or plan trips with any food and enjoy with this individual.

Id probably say something like "Adding some simulated blood & moisture back to that hot jerky?"


LOL this reminds me too of people who go to Japan and blindly ask for soy sauce for the Omakase menu where the chef is UBER particular and is all based on daily fresh fish selection.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 26, 2022)

Ordering a steak well-done is a culinary crime but at least that means she's not a vegetarian... glass half full!
If you want a succesful date, don't go to a restaurant; cook yourself.


----------



## Edge (Oct 26, 2022)

You guys would have really disliked my ex. His steaks and hamburgers were required to be burnt offerings. Drove me nuts. I'm a med. rare gal.
And he used lots of salt. I use very very little. Back at the beginning I didn't know and was too young to care.


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 26, 2022)

You allow your date to order for herself?


----------



## Edge (Oct 26, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> You allow your date to order for herself?



From my point of view, that comment will get the date cancelled, or never see her again. 
"allow"????


----------



## Chopper88 (Oct 26, 2022)

Deal breaker for me as well. 
I'd really really *really* have to like her to accept that.
The thought of not being able to enjoy and share good food with my partner would be a sad one.

In the same category I don't accept certain requests at home from family. 
"I want a pizza Hawaii" for example is something that keeps rearing its ugly head when I'm baking Neapolitan pizza.
Yeah... that's just not gonna happen...


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2022)

Dislike of Hawaiian pizza is just snobbery. Long live pepperoni-pineapple pizza, in particular.


----------



## Chopper88 (Oct 26, 2022)

I have nothing against Hawaiian pizza, I have something against putting wet pineapple on Neapolitan pizza. There's no way the result will be near acceptable in a 60/90 sec bake.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 26, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> You allow your date to order for herself?


It's the least you can do after having her locked in your basement for a month...


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2022)

Chopper88 said:


> I have nothing against Hawaiian pizza, I have something against putting wet pineapple on Neapolitan pizza. There's no way the result will be near acceptable in a 60/90 sec bake.



Time to precook some pineapple!


----------



## Chopper88 (Oct 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Time to precook some pineapple!



Let me know how that works out for you


----------



## sansho (Oct 26, 2022)

heavy, wet ingredients are the enemy of neapolitan pizza.

that said, i've made pineapple work.


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2022)

Where there is a will, there's a way!


----------



## Naftoor (Oct 26, 2022)

Chopper88 said:


> Let me know how that works out for you



Salted to draw out moisture like working with eggplant or fresh tomatoes, then charred over a grill? Won’t get rid of all the moisture but I imagine it’ll help. Used to salt tomatos to reduce moisture content for margherita grilled cheeses


----------



## Chopper88 (Oct 26, 2022)

Hmm I love charred fresh pineapple, might be on to something here...


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 26, 2022)

Edge said:


> MarcelNL said:
> 
> 
> > You allow your date to order for herself?
> ...


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2022)

sansho said:


> heavy, wet ingredients are the enemy of neapolitan pizza.
> 
> that said, i've made pineapple work.


By throwing it in the trash?


----------



## McMan (Oct 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Dislike of Hawaiian pizza is just snobbery. Long live pepperoni-pineapple pizza, in particular.


@Edge can we please, please, please add the green-face vomit emoji to the available options after the "like" button?


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 26, 2022)

I mocked my wife’s ice cream order on our first date…


----------



## chefwp (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm not sure I can explain why, but I could probably tolerate the well done beef more than the ketchup. Neither would make me get up and say the date was over. All that would be evaluated before a 2nd date along with a myriad of other things.
I once had a girlfriend for a few months. I broke up with her for several reasons if I'm being honest. I like to tell people it was because she disliked onions, raw or cooked. It is an exaggeration, but it was one of the factors that actually might have become a bigger issue the longer we were together. I love food and cooking so much and onions of all forms are just the backbone of my varied cuisine. I get edgy and anxious if there aren't fresh scallions in my fridge or no Spanish onions in my pantry.
My wife and I are extremely compatible, food-wise. We don't do it every time, but very often when we are dining in a higher-end place, we'll attempt to agree on what each of us is going to order, having in mind that when the food comes I'll start on what she ordered and she will start with mine, and we'll switch halfway through. It doesn't always work out, sometimes one of us really wants to try something that is just not appealing to the other, oh well, no biggie there.
I think there are things that are much more important than food compatibility. I could not see someone that had under-developed senses of humor or sarcasm. Now that is a 'send back to the kitchen' deal breaker for me. When we got married in Germany, we had to visit the minister of this cute little old church we had chosen. He was already skeptical of us because we were not affiliated with his denomination, or Christianity in general for that matter. With his first question he asked us what was that made us work well as a couple. In less than a second we both responded in unison, "He/She makes me laugh."


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Dislike of Hawaiian pizza is just snobbery. Long live pepperoni-pineapple pizza, in particular.


Wrong thread


----------



## blokey (Oct 26, 2022)

Durian pizza is actually fire.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 26, 2022)

My wife actually got me away from medium steaks to med rare.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 26, 2022)

blokey said:


> Durian pizza is actually fire.


----------



## Michi (Oct 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Dislike of Hawaiian pizza is just snobbery. Long live pepperoni-pineapple pizza, in particular.


There is a special place in hell for people who put pineapple on pizza, or so I am told.

Personally, I don't think the Hawaiian pizza works all that well. I can eat it, but I don't seek it out.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 27, 2022)

The plus side of a date preferring well-done steak is if you wind up being with them for the long haul you never have to worry about overcooking dinner.


----------



## DavidScubadiver (Oct 27, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Ordering a steak well-done is a culinary crime but at least that means she's not a vegetarian... glass half full!
> If you want a succesful date, don't go to a restaurant; cook yourself.


I was a vegetarian for 20 years. Eventually I fell back on the meat wagon and my spouse benefited from the change as she was never a vegetarian.


----------



## Rangen (Oct 27, 2022)

I asked my wife about this question, and she said "No! You should not give up on her, you should plan to show her that there are better things in life!"


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 27, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> It's the least you can do after having her locked in your basement for a month...


Is this an inside joke or some reference I missed? I'm struggling to understand why so many laugh-reacts or why it was even said in the first place


----------



## tostadas (Oct 27, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> My wife actually got me away from medium steaks to med rare.


Medium pizzas are good too. But I prefer large.


----------



## ch_br (Oct 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Dislike of Hawaiian pizza is just snobbery. Long live pepperoni-pineapple pizza, in particular.



I don't think Italian's would agree.
And in the case of Pineapple/Pepperoni (not for me at all) -- I even hate to say it...

BUT I can see how the sugar and acidity from the pineapple would balance the heavy greasiness of the pepperoni. As long as the use of the pineapple was sparing and the slices were only mandolin (lowest setting) thin.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Oct 27, 2022)

Rangen said:


> I asked my wife about this question, and she said "No! You should not give up on her, you should plan to show her that there are better things in life!"



This is the correct answer!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 27, 2022)

If my date orders a piece of me I’m out. I don’t care if it’s fried, steamed, grilled, slow-roasted, poached, rare or well-done. It’s simply wrong


----------



## chiffonodd (Oct 27, 2022)

sansho said:


> i'd probably make some joke like: "hey, nice trump steak"
> i'd hope she'd laugh. if not, then idk lol. i value a sense of humor.



This is the first thing i thought of as well. Sad!


----------



## chiffonodd (Oct 27, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> If my date orders a piece of me I’m out. I don’t care if it’s fried, steamed, grilled, slow-roasted, poached, rare or well-done. It’s simply wrong









Even if sexig swedish chef offers to handle your kampkniv??


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 27, 2022)

DavidScubadiver said:


> I was a vegetarian for 20 years. Eventually I fell back on the meat wagon and my spouse benefited from the change as she was never a vegetarian.


welcome home! We missed you!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 27, 2022)

ch_br said:


> I don't think Italian's would agree.
> And in the case of Pineapple/Pepperoni (not for me at all) -- I even hate to say it...
> 
> BUT I can see how the sugar and acidity from the pineapple would balance the heavy greasiness of the pepperoni. As long as the use of the pineapple was sparing and the slices were only mandolin (lowest setting) thin.


The problem here is discussing pineapple with pepperoni. It should be pineapple with ham.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 27, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> The problem here is discussing pineapple with pepperoni. It should be pineapple with ham.


There ya go


----------



## ch_br (Oct 27, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> The problem here is discussing pineapple with pepperoni. It should be pineapple with ham.



this is True.

The Lebanese knew this long ago and eventually passed it (schwarma) on to their Mexican relatives who naturally cut some off and put it inside a corn tortilla and voila!..

Tacos al pastor was born!


----------



## ch_br (Oct 27, 2022)

Lol I can completely agree with this also:


----------



## esoo (Oct 27, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> The problem here is discussing pineapple with pepperoni. It should be pineapple with ham.



The problem is that most ham put with pineapple on a pizza is not salty enough to offset the sweet. 

I've done pineapple/bacon with some success


----------



## Edge (Oct 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Dislike of Hawaiian pizza is just snobbery. Long live pepperoni-pineapple pizza, in particular.



Canadian bacon and pineapple, and some onions go well.


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 27, 2022)

Well done steak/with ketchup I would chuckle and maybe poke a little bit of fun, but nothing passed that really, definitely not a deal breaker, as long as they are willing to accompany me to places I like (and vice versa) they can order what they like and how they like.

No pineapple pizza for me...but being from the midwest I am known to occasionally dip pizza in ranch, but I hate myself for it


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 27, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> No pineapple pizza for me...but being from the midwest I am known to occasionally dip pizza in ranch, but I hate myself for it


Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery. You can set up guardrails for yourself by not buying [series of asterisks] ranch in the first daggone place.


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 27, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery. You can set up guardrails for yourself by not buying [series of asterisks] ranch in the first daggone place.


Listen...I'm not dipping a neopolotin or chicago deep dish pizza in ranch...but let's just say if I make a frozen pepperoni detroit style, or get dominos at midnight on a weekend....things could get a little crazy.


----------



## ch_br (Oct 27, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> Listen...I'm not dipping a neopolotin or chicago deep dish pizza in ranch...



This would improve chicago deep dish.

Because well, technically, its not pizza, its just focaccia bread with heaps of cheese.

Sorry, but not sorry, to all my fellow blade lovers from Chi-town.

I love the city, but that thick stuff--- its just not "pizza"

Don't believe me -- then feel free to ask ANY native Italian who lives in Chicago, Illinios, OR anywhere in the USA. *And PAY CLOSE ATTENTION at their SPECIFIC expressions of FACE and HANDS when they respond.*

Incidentally, you'll get THE SAME LOOK/reaction -- when you ask them if Starbucks is "Italian style coffee."


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 27, 2022)

It's as pizza as you can get sir. Born and raised in Chicago land area. Never heard Starbucks refered to as Italian or non Italian style...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 27, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Even if sexig swedish chef offers to handle your kampkniv??


The only thing I like about sexig Swedish chef is the moustache (which looks like a dooky), so I’d say my policy remains the same. No piece of me


----------



## ian (Oct 27, 2022)

ch_br said:


> BUT I can see how the sugar and acidity from the pineapple would balance the heavy greasiness of the pepperoni. As long as the use of the pineapple was sparing and the slices were only mandolin (lowest setting) thin.



I do not support the use of pineapple in homeopathic quantities.


----------



## blokey (Oct 27, 2022)

Since we are already pissing off Italians, why don't we commit 2 culinary crime at once? Or so does the Torontonian thought.








Sushi pizza - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Seriously tho, since pizza was foreign food to me anyway, I don't find pineapple more weird than cheese or anchovy, I love the saltiness and sweet balance. With good juicy pineapple they are a treat. And yes, I'm serious about Durian pizza, it's delicious and you should try it. The Korean sweet potato pizza is nice too. On the other hand sushi with ****** filling and tons of sauce is far worse crime for me.


----------



## chiffonodd (Oct 27, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> The only thing I like about sexig Swedish chef is the moustache (which looks like a dooky), so I’d say my policy remains the same. No piece of me








Okay okay i offer you the original with sexig fluga!


----------



## ch_br (Oct 27, 2022)

blokey said:


> Since we are already pissing off Italians, why don't we commit 2 culinary crime at once? Or so does the Torontonian thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can' t even read this.

(In a funny ironic way)


----------



## sansho (Oct 28, 2022)

ch_br said:


> This would improve chicago deep dish.
> 
> Because well, technically, its not pizza, its just focaccia bread with heaps of cheese.
> 
> ...



i don't understand the comparison. no one's calling chicago deep dish pizza "italian style pizza". no one's calling starbucks "italian style coffee" either.



jedy617 said:


> It's as pizza as you can get sir. Born and raised in Chicago land area. Never heard Starbucks refered to as Italian or non Italian style...



bingo


----------



## sansho (Oct 28, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> Listen...I'm not dipping a neopolotin or chicago deep dish pizza in ranch...but let's just say if I make a frozen pepperoni detroit style, or get dominos at midnight on a weekend....things could get a little crazy.



idgi. what's wrong with ranch? especially on deep dish? i think that's one of the most appropriate applications for it.
if ranch on deep dish is wrong, what's ranch right on?

i've never done ranch on neopolitan, but i've made a bunch of weird "neapolitan-inspired" pizzas like cheeseburger pizza (with sliced pickles post-bake)


----------



## Michi (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't mind deep-dish pizza every now and then. But it isn't pizza to me, rather a pizza-flavoured pie.


----------



## sansho (Oct 28, 2022)

Michi said:


> I don't mind deep-dish *pizza* every now and then. But it isn't pizza to me, rather a pizza-flavoured pie.



i couldn't help but observe that you referred to it as pizza


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 28, 2022)

sansho said:


> idgi. what's wrong with ranch? especially on deep dish? i think that's one of the most appropriate applications for it.
> if ranch on deep dish is wrong, what's ranch right on?
> 
> i've never done ranch on neopolitan, but i've made a bunch of weird "neapolitan-inspired" pizzas like cheeseburger pizza (with sliced pickles post-bake)


What is ranch anyway?


----------



## sansho (Oct 28, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> What is ranch anyway?



idk pretty sure it's what they put on huevos rancheros


----------



## Michi (Oct 28, 2022)

sansho said:


> i couldn't help but observe that you referred to it as pizza


Well, that's its name, even though it isn't pizza


----------



## Chopper88 (Oct 28, 2022)

Glad to see my comment(s) totally didn't derail this thread at all


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 4, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> luckily my wife and i align fairly well food wise. she is more adventerous than i am.
> 
> but first date. your date ordrers a steak WELL-DONE and asks for ketchup. one of my coworkers just said, "Check please, i'm out". hahahhah..
> Me? whatever. especially if she fits the first date criteria in all other departments. my coworkers said that food order would be too annoying for him to handle and keep silent about.
> ...


 Really too petty of an issue to have any influence on how I'd view my date—it's just food, some people prefer their steaks well done. I'd be a complete a**hole for telling my date she's not ordering her steak right. I've also dated vegetarians, vegans, macrobiotics—I don't expect my love interests to have the same tastes in food that I do.

That said, I like my steaks rare to medium depending on the cut—I've had dates that enjoy a well-done rib eye, 'enjoyment' is the most important thing here.

Regarding your date being "rude" to the restaurant workers—I don't know the context enough to have an opinion on whether or not they deserved it or not. I've gotten into huge arguments with wait staff/managers for good reason.


----------

